# Who else is excited for summer to end?



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Teachers that deliver during summer and college students who deliver too should be back in school in no time. Hope it picks up more.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

So, that may pick up the volume of low offers.

It doesn't necessarily improve the pay of these offers.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> So, that may pick up the volume of low offers.
> 
> It doesn't necessarily improve the pay of these offers.


It would theoretically mean fewer drivers on the road. Of course a lot of teachers and students might not even go back, opting instead to try to make more money driving.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Fewer drivers in theory is great, until you get paused 40 times in 3 hours for turning down 400 offers under $6.

It really gets exhausting to constantly decline low offers.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Fewer drivers in theory is great, until you get paused 40 times in 3 hours for turning down 400 offers under $6.
> 
> It really gets exhausting to constantly decline low offers.


Better start working out your "decline finger" to be ready for the Fall.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If they let you opt out of even just one place, not naming any specific place, let's just randomly say chick fil a. That would knock out half the bad offers right there.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have the first day of school, marked on my calendar. : )


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Teachers that deliver during summer and college students who deliver too should be back in school in no time. Hope it picks up more.


COVID cases are already GOING UP AGAIN!

THEY SHOULD EXPLODE THIS WINTER !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I have the first day of school, marked on my calendar. : )


School bus TRAFFIC !
SCHOOL ZONES.
SCHOOL ZONE TRAFFIC CAMERA TICKETS !


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I think large numbers of teachers driving Uber in the Summer is a myth. At least in my market. I know several teachers. They scoff at the notion of driving Uber. If they want to work in the Summer they teach summer school.

It may be a thing in other markets but teachers in big city school districts are very well paid


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

The only bad thing is the school zones. There is one street I frequently travel on where there are 4 schools, one every mile so it takes an eternity to get through there at 3pm when the school zone lights are all flashing.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> The only bad thing is the school zones. There is one street I frequently travel on where there are 4 schools, one every mile so it takes an eternity to get through there at 3pm when the school zone lights are all flashing.


Waze would probably route you around that...


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> COVID cases are already GOING UP AGAIN!
> 
> THEY SHOULD EXPLODE THIS WINTER !


Enough with the doom prophecies, please.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I been waiting all year for the cameltoes to bloom and you want it to end? What are you delivering 
food on a bicycle or something?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> COVID cases are already GOING UP AGAIN!
> 
> THEY SHOULD EXPLODE THIS WINTER !


What's even more amazing is that Biden has Covid again. Twice in one month. This winter could be really fun!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Safe and Effective 
.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> If they let you opt out of even just one place, not naming any specific place, let's just randomly say chick fil a. That would knock out half the bad offers right there.


Nobody complains when they go to a restaurant and there is a sign on the door saying "Any party of 10 or more will be charged a mandatory 20% gratuity." Retailers require a minimum order amount in order to get free shipping. They are not going to pay $6 shipping to send you a $6 pair of socks.

So why on God's green earth can somebody order a happy meal and expect it to be delivered across town with no tip? Why can't they enforce a mandatory $5 minimum tip? Nobody on earth should be allowed to order with zero tip. How about free delivery with $50 minimum order and $5 automatically goes to the driver? Otherwise a $5 convenience fee which goes to the driver. Uber please put me in charge of the driver appreciation team. 😩


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m torn. On the one hand - I’m ready for the cooler weather. I don’t mind the cold. Snow, rain - don’t care. Heat and humidity getsto me.

But I know that once the Bennys go back to @Seamus , I’m stuck with cheap locals and $30 a day. You read that right. A DAY.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Just speaking on the market I work in I don't think it's going to get any better here. I've been doing UE about 4 years and my acceptance rate has always been in the 30% range even during summer. It's now 5%. The customers just aren't tipping that great either when they do tip. Everything on DD is $6-$7. It's too many drivers and not enough orders. I know it's not the same everywhere but even when it is busy I'm declining 95% of the garbage they send out. Also, doubles for $8-$10 are a joke, one order alone used to pay that.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m torn. On the one hand - I’m ready for the cooler weather. I don’t mind the cold. Snow, rain - don’t care. Heat and humidity getsto me.
> 
> But I know that once the Bennys go back to @Seamus , I’m stuck with cheap locals and $30 a day. You read that right. A DAY.


Tipping is funny. I gave a nice tip on my house delivery. Food was coming super fast. I called the driver and said as per instructions to put inside my door.. plus I said I left you xtra$$ keep waiting to hear the door. Money is in my door food on porch..
I used to be a benny...I guess but born thier..


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Nobody complains when they go to a restaurant and there is a sign on the door saying "Any party of 10 or more will be charged a mandatory 20% gratuity." Retailers require a minimum order amount in order to get free shipping. They are not going to pay $6 shipping to send you a $6 pair of socks.
> 
> So why on God's green earth can somebody order a happy meal and expect it to be delivered across town with no tip? Why can't they enforce a mandatory $5 minimum tip? Nobody on earth should be allowed to order with zero tip. How about free delivery with $50 minimum order and $5 automatically goes to the driver? Otherwise a $5 convenience fee which goes to the driver. Uber please put me in charge of the driver appreciation team. 😩


They won't do this because they'd lose more than half of their customer base. I agree with you though. Only thing is I think the whole tipping thing needs to just go away. They need to charge based on distance. Minimum $11 within 3 miles $1 to the app and the rest to the driver. The more distance the more the charge is. In an apartment in the middle of downtown better be downstairs. I used to order off UE all the time minimum before tip you are paying $5 plus in fees alone. Also, I think since they changed small orders to flat tip recommendation vs % especially during lunch many people are just going in adding $3 on $70 orders at dinner because why pay more just because it's dinner and not lunch going to the same place.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> Just speaking on the market I work in I don't think it's going to get any better here. I've been doing UE about 4 years and my acceptance rate has always been in the 30% range even during summer. It's now 5%. The customers just aren't tipping that great either when they do tip. Everything on DD is $6-$7. It's too many drivers and not enough orders. I know it's not the same everywhere but even when it is busy I'm declining 95% of the garbage they send out. Also, doubles for $8-$10 are a joke, one order alone used to pay that.


I’ve noticed an uptick of exactly $8 tips on UE. It’s tipbaiting without actually tipbaiting. I never (well, maybe once in a blue moon, based on gut feeling) take pings I wouldn’t be happy with as shown, but still a bit of a downer when I see $8.

Having said that, I’m not saying it’s a completely bad thing. Subconsciously, it’s training customers to think of $8 as the minimum you pay to get reasonably fast service. That’s not a bad thing.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’ve noticed an uptick of exactly $8 tips on UE. It’s tipbaiting without actually tipbaiting. I never (well, maybe once in a blue moon, based on gut feeling) take pings I wouldn’t be happy with as shown, but still a bit of a downer when I see $8.
> 
> Having said that, I’m not saying it’s a completely bad thing. Subconsciously, it’s training customers to think of $8 as the minimum you pay to get reasonably fast service. That’s not a bad thing.


I've noticed it too but only on large orders where in the past the $8 tip would've been nearly double that if not triple the amount pending order $ amount.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Tipping is funny. I gave a nice tip on my house delivery. Food was coming super fast. I called the driver and said as per instructions to put inside my door.. plus I said I left you xtra$$ keep waiting to hear the door. Money is in my door food on porch..
> I used to be a benny...I guess but born thier..


Not all Bennys are created equal. I love Guido the construction company owner. Not Kyle the Rutgers fratboy. And no Lorraines, Coleens or Danieles, please. In fact, most chick names are a no-go for long hauls. Only men.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> I've noticed it too but only on large orders where in the past the $8 tip would've been nearly double that if not triple the amount pending order $ amount.


Yeah, I don’t think that’s coming back. Unless we get a new deadly virus thingy. The new normal is way lower. This is why I say $8 is not a bad number. In a way, people understand they shouldn’t tip below 8 if they want stuff to get delivered. It’s an improvement over the mindset of “I don’t tip before blah blah blah” Don’t. Don’t eat then. No sweat.

It is my firm belief that actual tip-baiters are rather rare (likely because it’s pretty much theft, and most people are not thieves), and $8 is an ok number. Better that the habitual $3-4.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yeah, I don’t think that’s coming back. Unless we get a new deadly virus thingy. The new normal is way lower. This is why I say $8 is not a bad number. In a way, people understand they shouldn’t tip below 8 if they want stuff to get delivered. It’s an improvement over the mindset of “I don’t tip before blah blah blah” Don’t. Don’t eat then. No sweat.
> 
> It is my firm belief that actual tip-baiters are rather rare (likely because it’s pretty much theft, and most people are not thieves), and $8 is an ok number. Better that the habitual $3-4.


It was like that before covid here. So that had nothing to do with it at least in my area. The first week or two yes some smaller orders were throwing on cash etc but that only lasted a hot second. But yes $8 is better than $3 or $4 I'll accept it just be under 3 miles away.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> It was like that before covid here. So that had nothing to do with it at least in my area. The first week or two yes some smaller orders were throwing on cash etc but that only lasted a hot second. But yes $8 is better than $3 or $4 I'll accept it just be under 3 miles away.


Well, it’s going to be over $10 with base.

Speaking of base, in my market UE has been pretty generous. I get $6-8 base pretty frequently. Tookthose for hidden tips, but the base pulled them through. Tips were mediocre (not bad, just meh).


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Well, it’s going to be over $10 with base.
> 
> Speaking of base, in my market UE has been pretty generous. I get $6-8 base pretty frequently. Tookthose for hidden tips, but the base pulled them through. Tips were mediocre (not bad, just meh).


Not here but sometimes they'll bless me with an extra 23 cents on the $2 base.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> Not here but sometimes they'll bless me with an extra 23 cents on the $2 base.


It’ll not last. As soon as Seamus takes back his Bennys, UE will drop the base.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’ll not last. As soon as Seamus takes back his Bennys, UE will drop the base.


I haven’t been out in two weeks! I think I’m taking the rest of August off and will re-evaluate end of August/beginning of September. Between bad offers and being slow it’s the worst it’s been since I’ve been doing this starting 2017! Besides, I started a new W2 that allows me to work from my home office 100%. That’s giving me more time to spend on my other side business that’s doing very well right now so I have no patience for spending time on the delivery gig that isn’t producing what I’m used to! We’ll see what September brings.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That's a good move. Even if the drivers go away, they still keep reducing the offers. Most jobs pay more.

I do find certain times that are useful. Early lunch, around 11, mid afternoon around 2, and early evening around 5. I can usually score good hits around these hours.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That's a good move. Even if the drivers go away, they still keep reducing the offers. Most jobs pay more.
> 
> I do find certain times that are useful. Early lunch, around 11, mid afternoon around 2, and early evening around 5. I can usually score good hits around these hours.


At the beginning of July I went out a few times 11 to 2 and did decent. I’m heading to my Florida home tomorrow for 2 weeks. It’s been hotter in NY than Florida with another heatwave coming this week. Who would think you’d have to go TO Florida in August to escape NY heat!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I haven’t been out in two weeks! I think I’m taking the rest of August off and will re-evaluate end of August/beginning of September. Between bad offers and being slow it’s the worst it’s been since I’ve been doing this starting 2017! Besides, I started a new W2 that allows me to work from my home office 100%. That’s giving me more time to spend on my other side business that’s doing very well right now so I have no patience for spending time on the delivery gig that isn’t producing what I’m used to! We’ll see what September brings.


Need any employees? 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> At the beginning of July I went out a few times 11 to 2 and did decent. I’m heading to my Florida home tomorrow for 2 weeks. It’s been hotter in NY than Florida with another heatwave coming this week. Who would think you’d have to go TO Florida in August to escape NY heat!


Eh so the difference is up north still cools off at night. The heat index in fl summer ranges 80-100 degrees 24 hours a day, rarely getting any cooldown.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Also when summer ends so do my dinner hours. I’m not looking forward to limited daylight. It’s like the reverse of a vampire - 5 pm I have to lock myself in till the sun rises. Definitely not looking forward to THAT.


----------

